# I'm a dumb ass (long, but a little funny... for you maybe)



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

So, my 4 stroke suzuki 15 horse isn't running right and I got to messing around with it today. To get the stuff I need, I had to move my roommate's 4 stroke 4 and lay it on the ground. Having seen many motors laying down with the handle up throughout life, I think nothing of it. Come to find out, those were all 2 strokes. [smiley=1-doh.gif] After an hour of fiddling around with no luck, I head out to run some errands.  A little later I get a call from a pissed off roommate about the mess I've made of his motor and all the work he's going to have to do to  get it cleaned up. Luckily he has the know- how to do the work himself and no boat at the moment to put it on so it's not time sensitive and won't cost me too much to pay him for whatever parts he needs, but I still feel really bad.  

Anyway, to no one's surprise, he now seems a little less than excited to help, so I'm asking y'alls' advice. I have to choke the motor every time I go to start it (not normal in the past), and when I go to push in the choke, it sputters for a couple seconds and dies. Trying to keep it alive by revving it as it sputters does nothing to help, and the couple times I've gotten the choke pushed in more than the slightest bit, I've had to keep the rpm's high. The carb was just cleaned, and fuel lines were just replaced, so I don't think it's a fuel problem, but from the previous story, you already know I don't know a ton about motors. Other than rolling of the eyes and laughter, any thoughts?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

A carb is a carb, it's not rocket science.
It has to be cleaned completely and reassembled properly.
Then adjusted properly. Adjusting a carb is a step by step process,
that has to be done in the correct sequence in order for it to function.

Get a copy of the OEM shop manual for proper results.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

It sounds like something is blocking the low speed/idle jet or it is not adjusted correctly.  Try fiddling with the mix screw and see what happens. Turn the screw all the way in, carefully, back out two turns and then adjust one half turn each time. Let the motor try to run then try some more and then try again, in both directions.  I had similar issues with my motor, found the right spot and she will idle fine.

Edit: Brett beat me to it. A manual is the sure fire way to fix it right, but I don't use them as I'm still young and dumb. ;D


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input. 
Gramps, i was thinking mix screw too, but was afraid to move it too much. I'll be trying that tomorrow.


----------



## Peter2006 (Jul 23, 2009)

Carb needs cleaning/ rebuilding. Also you have what is called an antiTamper plug over your mixture screw. Non adjustable for the average tech so EPA says.
Rebuild the carb and pop the plug. You will notice a big difference if you readjust that screw. BTW do it in the water.


----------

